# Gen 2 17" wheels on Gen 1 Cruze



## PurdueCruze (Jun 24, 2014)

So for the past year and a half I've been running Sparco rims on my Cruze, but 2 of them were recently claimed by a pothole thanks to Indiana's great highways. :cussing:

Yesterday I ordered these 17" rims from the second gen Cruze to fit on my car (gen 1 ECO). I'll post update pictures to this thread when I mount them. 









I am considering having them powder coated black (the Sparco rims were black, car is black), what do you guys think?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I like black wheels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Black should look great.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

All black...meh.

How about just keeping that cool dark grey finish?


----------



## PurdueCruze (Jun 24, 2014)

Here is a crappy snapchat picture of the new rims. 

Pretty happy with them! They are much darker than they appear on the Chevy Accessories website, I was expecting a brighter aluminum finish. 

I miss the all black look but I think I'll keep them as is.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Those look phenomenal.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Whoa, those actually look awesome. I would keep it as it is too, because that is certainly eye catching.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Woah - love it.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

That looks great! Leave them as they are!


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

They look awesome! Nice job!

Don't you dare change the finish on those beauties!


----------



## PurdueCruze (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all! I promise I won't mess them up haha.


----------

